# Youngest Age a colt can be fertile?



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 29, 2011)

I know I've heard "a friend of a friend" type stories of a colt rebreeding it's dam, but I want to know of actual experience how early you've had a colt be fertile. My two and half month old colt was mounting his dam last night and being way too accurate in his actions! I typically wait until 5-6 months old to wean, but I'm already worrying that will be too long for him to be with my two mares! I did talk to my vet about gelding early after he was born, but she said she prefers to wait until they are weaned. I'm going to talk with her again on Tuesday, becuase I would really prefer he be gelded before weaning!! Any thoughts on gelding young?


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2011)

I really don't know, but I know its been discussed here before, so perhaps try the search feature to check for previous discussions while you wait for new responses (those with knowledge might be busy with showing or foaling, so answers might take awhile).


----------



## supaspot (May 29, 2011)

I strongly doubt that any mini can be fertile before 9 months because thats when they reach puberty , in my personal experience the youngest one of mine has got a mare pregnant is 15 months and I never wean anything under 6-7 months of age , all my boys mount their mums and anything else that stands still long enough , its completely natural .... I think your colt is playing at being a stallion


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 29, 2011)

Thanks supaspot, it's been awhile since I've had a colt born here, I forgot how rough they play and how different they are from fillies (especially with no fillies to calm them down! I figured I was worrying too early, but I wanted to be reassured, so thank-you!

I just got back from a wonderful 2 weeks in Ireland! We started in Dublin and traveled up to Cruit Island, then all the way down the west coast to Dingle and then flew home from Shannon. I only saw one Mini in the fields when we were driving, but at least I can say I saw one Irish Mini!


----------



## bannerminis (May 29, 2011)

You should have let us know you were traveling to Ireland as I only live 10 mins from Shannon Airport and it would be nice to meet up with other mini people and LB friends.

Glad you enjoyed your trip to Ireland though.

I agree with Sue and colts can be very studish but it seems to be play. One of my colts was only a couple of days old and he was trying to see off a filly that he didnt want too close. She looked at him as if to say "are you for real". They became best buddies and he was constantly jumping on her wanting to play.


----------



## supaspot (May 29, 2011)

I wish we had known you were here , it would have been lovely to meet you if just for an hour ( you probably passed within 10 miles of me as you travelled up the N4 Sligo road ) hope you had a good time , the west coast and dingle are beautiful


----------



## Becky (May 29, 2011)

I was talking to my vet about this very subject on Thursday. We were watching my oldest colt (3 months) mounting one of the mares in the pasture. He, too, said 9 months, but this colt of mine is very determined and very well equipped. So I'm still wondering...


----------



## supaspot (May 30, 2011)

they might go through the motions but they are not fertile


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 30, 2011)

8 mo. Most people separate their colts and fillies at about 6mo.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 30, 2011)

Nine months proven (this was an Arab, though)

I geld on the mare, always, as if the testicles are going to disappear they will do so at the stress of weaning. also it is far less stressful on the foal to geld before weaning- not sure what your Vets rationale is, but I would ask them to rethink, if I were you!

I geld at 8 weeks plus- although have had it done as early as ten days when there has been a reason.

Again, I would stress for those who do not already know, if the testicles are not descended by three days old you are in _big_ trouble, BUT they may not be actually visible- you need to get up close and personal, and actually rummage in their trussocks to find them, sometimes!!





But they will be there.

After weaning they often withdraw them into the inguinal canal for a while, if they are small enough, and this is where they lurk, and what causes people to think they are undescended. However a light anaesthetic is usually all it needs to bring them down.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (May 30, 2011)

Most of my colts are gelded at a year old but I did have one done at 2 months. It was great ,he just got up and started nursing right away.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 30, 2011)

That's why I do it then, No need for stall rest, no need for enforced exercise (not that I ever do either anyway!) and the foal has Mama to comfort him if he is sore....


----------

